
Vellvm – Verifying the LLVM [video] - espeed
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6gSC3OxB_8
======
jewelry_wolf
When I took one of my first computer science classes, the teacher said never
challenge compiler as it's always right. Check your own code. After years of
practice in the industry, I'm not that naive boy anymore and I'm pretty sure
every system has bug. The only difference is how many times the golden path
has been verified, and how wide is that path.

~~~
lou1306
"Always right" is indeed hyperbolic, however the "never challenge compilers"
is still good advice. I guess it would be very, very difficult for a human to
apply the same optimization passes while introducing less bugs than a compiler
would.

------
VictorSCushman
We're looking at formal verification methods as part of my senior design
project. For the longest time I thought formal verification was more of an
afterthought, but as the project has grown, and as I've seen talks and
literature showing the benefits of formal verification, I'm now in the camp
that all (or at least all serious production...) languages/implementations
_should_ prioritize verification.

